
The x86 Advanced Matrix Extension (AMX) Brings Matrix Operations - matt_d
https://fuse.wikichip.org/news/3600/the-x86-advanced-matrix-extension-amx-brings-matrix-operations-to-debut-with-sapphire-rapids/
======
mratsim
Looks very interesting but ... AVX512 is already problematic cooling wise,
this seems even worse.

